# Got the cob webs out of my brain this A.M.



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm concerned about pricing.

I don't know if I'm being screwed or DWV PVC is really going this high

Look the 3" 90's and the 45's in particular.

I downloaded the attached Nibco File and changed the colums around a bit. Then I took the new 1-3-2011 list prices and divided them into what I was charged for 6 or 7 fitt's at Fergy's just yesterday. Presumbly they are already on the new lists. My answer came up as a multipling factor of .339 from published list. I trust everbody understands Excel and the way it works with rows and colums. Nibco has these lists for all products.

Go to Nibco.com click on pricing lists sign up and they will send you an email when they change ... usually about a week before. 

Just passing on a good tool. PS I checked Homey the fitt's are about a buck cheaper, but I assume that Homey has not upgraded yet.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

my cost at Ferguson's on 3" fittings:

wye - $5.62
90 deg - $2.99
45 deg - $2.67

These are a little lower than the net in your spreadsheet. Maybe your supplier is not giving you the discount he should or maybe he is not getting a good price from Nibco. Ours are from Charlotte.

Or maybe Ferguson has not updated their prices yet but I doubt. They stay on top that sort of thing.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

3"

1/4 bend - $2.71
1/8 bend - $2.42
Wye - $5.20

Prices are crazy right now. My steel went up 28% last week and copper went up 9%.

PVC has been fairly steady.

I'm not sure what the box stores get for this stuff.

I have given Fergy multiple shots on jobs. They never come close to the pricing I recieve.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Could be a regional thing too. Maybe different price points depending on the area of the country you're in.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Copper is going to continue to skyrocket. As gold goes up other metals follow. PVC has absolutely no reason to up but seems to be climbing just as aggressive as the rest. I did a quote for some heater repair work in a hotel. The dozen copper fittings I quoted and 10' 1 1/2 copper came to three bills in materials alone. The owner (Mr Patel) was extremely disappointed when he learned the numbers.

I wish this gold bubble would burst already.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This is exactly why I don't shop at Ferguson's anymore. Being corporate owned, they are too aggressive with prices. I use a local plumbing supply house.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Manufacturer's list prices changed on January 3rd. Prices jumped 25% across the board.
http://www.charlottepipe.com/Default.aspx?Page=ABSPVCDWVListPrices&type=ABSPVCDWV


----------

